# Here's a little example... Gig Em !



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's an example of one of my Photoshop works. I did this using about 4 different images, some textures and other techniques. Hope you enjoy, can't wait for football season!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice !!! would be even better if it was Orange and white.


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well if you have one that you'd like to see me do in orange let me know. I do t know any of their players but I'm sure I could figure something out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

